# thread restoration files



## BRIAN (Apr 4, 2011)

In any repair shop it is not unusual to come across damaged threads that you simply have not got a die for or cannot dismount to get into the shop.In this situation I recomend the use of thread files you simply file around the thread useing the best parts as a guide, I have used these on a lot of jobs that would have outherwise been imposible. mine are from Sykes Pikavant. and i know Chronos. ltd.uk sell them For my mind a must for any shop.
Regards BRIAN.


----------



## terry_g (Apr 6, 2011)

I have kept a set in my tool box for thirty one years. Metric and imperial excellent quality ones from Snap-on Tools.
I couldn't tell you how many times they saved me.
Years ago a co worker had a set of thread files that had the very end of the file had the grooves 90 degrees to the file for repairing internal threads. I borrowed them from him more than once. I don't remember the brand name but they were no longer available.
They worked very well. I've never seen anything like them since.

Terry


----------



## Starlight Tools (Apr 6, 2011)

Yup, got a set of those, and along with a triangle file can clean up most threads with no Problem.

Walter


----------



## jgedde (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a set but believe it or not I have no idea how to use them...


----------



## Starlight Tools (Jul 27, 2011)

Use is very easy.

Each file has 8 different thread pitches cut into it. One on each side of the square and at both ends. figure out what the pitch of the thread is and then find that number on the thread file. Line up the file teeth with the thread teeth and stroke at a slight angle to clean up the threads.

Walter


----------



## Steevo (Jul 31, 2011)

I have saved many a thread, both internal and external, with my thread files.
And yes, that does say "Whitworth" on one of them. Old British bikes usually have a few buggered threads here and there . . .


----------

